# Pleskk-Problem mit exclusiver IP



## rethus (19. Oktober 2009)

ch habe einen Account von einer Shared-Ip auf eine exclusive IP gewechselt.
Plesk 9.2.1
Dazu bin ich so vorgegangen:
Kunde >> Webhosting Einstellungen > IP auf Exclusive gesetzt
Dann
Hauptmenü >> Einstellungen >> Ip-Adressen >> Exclusive IP >> Hauptdomain auf Domain des Benutzers gesetzt.

Rufe ich jetzt aber die Domain auf (ein ping ergibt, dass die neue IP schon übernommen ist), lande ich immer auf der Default Plesk Page.

Mitlerweile hab ich festgestelt, das er nun immer richtung /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs referenziert, anstatt in den Account des Benutzers.


----------

